# Moving



## JackJac (Mar 13, 2017)

I am planning to move out of my parents place in the Spring of 2019. I will be moving on my own without a job. I have a security guard licence and worked in the industry before. I can land another security job relatively easily, so working at the moment is not a necessity. I want moving out to be my priority and focus.

I do not want to rent (and cannot without being employed). I would like to purchase a property in cash. I would also like to stay in Toronto (many security jobs). I am a minimalist and prefer small spaces with low monthly payments. All I can think of is a micro/bachelor condo for around 250K. Does anyone have have other ideas, suggestions, options? 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Jack, As I recall, you have some serious health issues that prevent you from working steadily. 
Buying a place with yur savings is one thing, but then you create expenses that must be paid each and every month (insurances, utilitites, transit pass, food, etc).

So you first need to be able to work permanently and reliably (get the job before moving),
then, you need to estimate what those costs will be (find some possible places, estimate their monthly costs),
then you need to know that your job will pay you enough to cover those costs.

I'm concerned about you using all of your savings to buy a place and then losing it in a year or so if costs and/or job do not work out.


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

If I had a small pot of money and some health problems, I'd buy a basket of REITs, pare down my world to the bare essentials, and go to Mexico for a while.


----------



## JackJac (Mar 13, 2017)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Jack, As I recall, you have some serious health issues that prevent you from working steadily.
> Buying a place with yur savings is one thing, but then you create expenses that must be paid each and every month (insurances, utilitites, transit pass, food, etc).
> 
> So you first need to be able to work permanently and reliably (get the job before moving),
> ...


Thanks for your reply and concern, OMO. I am actually doing significantly better health-wise. Although, I still have delayed sleep phase syndrome so I sleep days, and would therefore need to work nights. I have lived on my own for a few years before moving back in with my parents. I was paying $850 rent plus hydro, and working security for $12.75...I didn't have any financial issues because I live so basic. I moved back with my parents because there was condo construction all around my apartment, which made day sleep impossible. 

If my only expense is a low monthly maintenance fee, food, etc....that will pretty much be a cakewalk. Plus, security jobs are a dime a dozen. Many companies hold walk-in interviews Mon-Fri, and as long as you have a licence, you pretty much get a job. And of course the minimum wage increase doesn't hurt either. All in all I just hesitate to sink so much cash into a depreciating asset, like a small condo unit in Toronto that is clearly overpriced.


----------



## JackJac (Mar 13, 2017)

TomB16 said:


> If I had a small pot of money and some health problems, I'd buy a basket of REITs, pare down my world to the bare essentials, and go to Mexico for a while.


That doesn't sound like a bad idea, but now that my health has improved, I would rather concentrate on creating a solid home base so I may live and function optimally. The main reason I want to get away from my parents is because there are family issues here that tend to make the environment toxic, so I need to leave for my well-being...it just sucks that the real estate market seems to be at it's peak here in Toronto...and moving somewhere else around the world seems too drastic at this time.


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

You can live a decent life in Guadalajara for $1000/mo, all in. The REITs will yield more than that so your savings will build while you lay in the sun and wait out the market (which rarely works)


----------



## hboy54 (Sep 16, 2016)

What about places like Ottawa, Kingston et al. RE is 1/3 to 1/8th the cost. Are security jobs going to also be 1/3 to 1/8th as available?

Hboy54


----------



## redsgomarching (Mar 6, 2016)

or just ssay f*ck it to canada and go live in costa rica? guam? thailand? 250k generating ~4% is 10k per yr. you can go live in thailand and be a boss with that. 

if you are able to find local work at clubs etc you could up your income but then you are free. you can do whatever wherever.


----------



## JackJac (Mar 13, 2017)

Yes I have even thought about a simple little abode such as this

If I made such a move, I'd have to think of something other than being a security guard.


----------



## JackJac (Mar 13, 2017)

redsgomarching said:


> or just ssay f*ck it to canada and go live in costa rica? guam? thailand? 250k generating ~4% is 10k per yr. you can go live in thailand and be a boss with that.
> 
> if you are able to find local work at clubs etc you could up your income but then you are free. you can do whatever wherever.


Life is short...


----------



## JackJac (Mar 13, 2017)

Maybe I should also mention that I will have at least another 500K cash coming my way in the near future...although the first order of business is moving back out on my own, no later than Spring 2019. This next property will be the one I stay at long-term...still not sure what the best move is....but I appreciate the ideas shared in this thread thus far. I clearly have some thinking to do, and options to explore.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

JackJac said:


> Maybe I should also mention that I will have at least another 500K cash coming my way in the near future...


Well, sure, might as well toss in that insignificant detail.

I think that "decent life in Guadalajara" to which TomB alluded is taking on a rosier hue.


----------

